# Wasn't ment to be....



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I made the mistake of searching Joanns clearance and came across this BOM
Quilt Block of the Month-Rustling Leaves Setting KitÂ : fabric clearanceÂ : fabricÂ : Â Shop | Joann.com

I remembered I sort of liked it when it came out, but it was not a gotta have item. For the price of $3.19/kit and the setting price at $15.99 I figured what the heck! Well, Joanns web site was short 3 blocks, so I expanded my search. I was able to find 2 of the missing 3. I guess it wasn't ment to be, LOL.

I've only done (still workig on) 1 of their kits. The blocks work up nicely and the instructions are very clear, if anyone was wanting to try one.
Heidi


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have yet to do a BOM....I am going to finish the Civil War blocks though....one day. I was all set to finish them and stopped to do a quilt for a friend. Next is building me a dewing table! Then I'll work on them! That is pretty though.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

rustling leaves bomÂ : Shop | Joann.com

this is JoAnn's website. I'm just searched it... your store might not have it, but usually can get it to their store or you can have mailed straight to you...
You can also find them on Ebay at lot of times. 

I too love this BOM but the ability to purchase it is not meant to be for me. i really liked the Desert Sky one too. 

RHT


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

RedHeadedTricia said:


> rustling leaves bom-: Shop | Joann.com
> 
> this is JoAnn's website. I'm just searched it... your store might not have it, but usually can get it to their store or you can have mailed straight to you...
> You can also find them on Ebay at lot of times.
> ...



Thanks RHT, but the Joanns web site is where I came across the clearenced patterns :-( I found 2 of the missing 3 on ebay. I Checked etsy and Amazon for the missing one with no luck :-( Oh well, I think I have enough irons in the fire lol!
Heidi


----------

